# Eighteen New State Watercraft Officers Will Soon Be On The Job



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Eighteen new state watercraft officers were among the 48 peace officer cadets who graduated today from the Ohio State Highway Patrol Academy, according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources Division of Watercraft. 6/608

More...


----------

